# What's Up With German Breakfast?



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> You are confusing Germany with Britain.
> 
> If you want Cereal and toast followed by a proper cooked breakfast come to a B&B in Britain. Ask for a full English or full Welsh breakfast.


I don't think that it is proper to intentionally serve cold toast.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

mgthompson said:


> I don't think that it is proper to intentionally serve cold toast.


I'm don't know who invented toast chillers but all the B&B's use them. Guy must have made a fortune.


----------



## jsublime (Mar 4, 2009)

Germany has some of the best breakfasts, if you think the sausage is plain, you need to find a better place to eat.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Aug 7, 2006)

laser said:


> But where is the bacon and real sausage that is spicy and tasty? Why no eggs? Where are the hasbrowns, grits, pancakes, waffles???? :dunno:


Actually you could ask the very same questions at lots of other places than Germany, here's some enlightment: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breakfast

But the larger, better aka more expensive hotels will usually offer a wide enough selection of hot and cold food at their breakfast buffet, so their demanding international clientele is able to put together their favorite English / American / French / German / vegan / gluten free / whatever type of breakfast. 
With smaller, more basic hotels or pensions, I fear that to some extent you'll have to get used to the local breakfast tradition like anywhere else in the world.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

*Zweites Frühstück*

Zweites Frühstück!

Bilbo would be proud.


----------



## razzy530 (Nov 8, 2005)

bkmk5 said:


> pure fat? : puke:
> 
> I am a picky eater. I have a feeling Germany is going to be tough for me.


Man, are you kidding me?? Thats the best $hit in the world!! I think the Germans got it from the Russians, 'cause we kill that!


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

We love the breakfast offerings in Germany. Although not advertised eggs were available at every breakfast. You just need to ask...in fact they loved my pronunciation of trying to ask for a fried egg - "Spiegelei". And the eggs were some of the best I've had. Extremely fresh.

Pretzels, Weisswurst, Müesli, Spiegelei, fruits, cheese, etc. We did not miss American breakfast at all.


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

The BoatMan said:


> ...in fact they loved my pronunciation of trying to ask for a fried egg - "Spiegelei".


Probably as entertaining as me trying to say Rührei.


----------



## jatbeni (May 28, 2010)

Overall, I would say that I liked the breakfast in Germany/Austria better than in England/Scotland (food was really the pits in Scotland and outside of London and Edinburgh in general).

I particularly loved the variety of Italian prosciutto - much more flavorful than the bland meat that you have elsewhere. And bacon in England was more like Canadian bacon... not the nice crispy bacon that I love. Eggs were available - you just had to ask, and sometimes pay extra.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

jatbeni said:


> Overall, I would say that I liked the breakfast in Germany/Austria better than in England/Scotland (food was really the pits in Scotland and outside of London and Edinburgh in general).


Depends on where you go. But yeah we didn't move here for the food. Bad food thrives throughout the UK.

Locally, breakfast and lunch are good if you know where to go. There is a nearby B&B that smokes their own breakfast meats. Eggs come from the hens out back.

http://www.angleseyfarms.com/deri.htm

Their hot smoked trout is delicious. http://www.derimonsmokery.co.uk/

Cafes attached to farm shops can be very good. So can _some_ tea rooms. Evening meals are expensive and often dreadful. We eat dinner at home far more often than we did in the US.

http://www.hootonshomegrown.com/coffee_shop.html
http://www.beaumaris.org.uk/beaustea.html
http://www.mdsrestaurant.co.uk/katies.html
http://www.bullsheadinn.co.uk/menu-33.aspx


----------



## jatbeni (May 28, 2010)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Depends on where you go. But yeah we didn't move here for the food. Bad food thrives throughout the UK.


Agreed - totally depends on where you go and how much you search and prioritize...

I am Indian, and I had some of the best Indian food outside of India in London, but then had the absolute worst in Scotland - food was generally terrible in the West in Scotland, but then you get some of the best Scotch (Lagavulin, Talisker, Highland, Oban... can keep going).

Similarly, if you care for a good B&B - the absolute best breakfast that we had was at 94DR in Edinburgh. Check it out - 
http://www.94dr.com/

And long term, I would like to live in England - love the Cotswolds... but it wouldn't be for the food.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

We ordered matar paneer at an area restaraunt and were served Welsh Cheddar grated over mushy peas. And this place was recommended to us!


Since then we've found a nearby Indian restaurant that isn't bad if a bit uneven. When the Bangladeshi owner is cooking the food can be first rate.


----------



## jatbeni (May 28, 2010)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Since then we've found a nearby Indian restaurant that isn't bad if a bit uneven. When the Bangladeshi owner is cooking the food can be first rate.


You are lucky that a lot of Indian/Pakistani/Bangladeshi labor in the UK is blue collar... there is no dearth of cooks.

With most of the Indian labor in the U.S. being white collar, it is hard to get consistently good food at a restaurant. My friend has a restaurant in NY - and he has to import cooks every year or so, because the old ones run away once they have been sponsored.


----------



## carnick (Sep 29, 2010)

*Paschal's Rocks*



lilskel said:


> That Paschal's looks nice..the one in the airport...doesn't! I believe I'm thinking of the E (?) terminal place that is always busy?


Terminal A at Atlanta - Hartsfield. I've had b-fast and lunch there and it's always good; collard greens are the best ever.

I've been lucky enough to travel all over the world and tried many different culture's food. Some I've like better than others, but I'll try most with the knowledge that (1) it's not going to kill me and (2) I'm not the only citizen of the world that likes food that TASTES good!


----------



## laser (Aug 2, 2004)

carnick said:


> Terminal A at Atlanta - Hartsfield. I've had b-fast and lunch there and it's always good; collard greens are the best ever.
> 
> I've been lucky enough to travel all over the world and tried many different culture's food. Some I've like better than others, but I'll try most with the knowledge that (1) it's not going to kill me and (2) I'm not the only citizen of the world that likes food that TASTES good!


Another great secret of the Atlanta airport is the shoe shine stand in the main terminal ...... I use to know a guy in Dallas who would route himself through ATL just to get his shoes spiffed by the pros at the shine stand!

+1 to collard greens. I have been cooking them myself lately ..... add some red pepper flakes, thyme, just a little brown sugar ..... awesome!


----------

